# Kiwi, Blue, Saphire & Zazu



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

Got Kiwi on October 29 of 2020, We got Blue on Nov 10


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are so sweet and you have done a great job taming them in a short time. That toy they are climbing on in one of the pictures can be dangerous, I would trim off the tassel parts, if those fibers are ingested they can cause a problem in the crop which would need medical intervention to resolve. Hope to see more pictures of them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kiwi and Blue are adorable.

Please read the information in this link regarding rope and tasseled toys:

Dangers of snuggle huts, tents, fabric housing, rope perches and tasseled toys*


----------



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

Cody said:


> They are so sweet and you have done a great job taming them in a short time. That toy they are climbing on in one of the pictures can be dangerous, I would trim off the tassel parts, if those fibers are ingested they can cause a problem in the crop which would need medical intervention to resolve. Hope to see more pictures of them.


Thank you, i see it like any the bond with any other animal. They bring me alot of joy and help with some issues i deal with. That toy is one of their favorite of what we have i will definitely do some trimming. I'm fixin to add more pictures to this thread. One of the pictures is a pano of the setup we have in the living room. Let me know is anything oughta be took down. The cage gets opened in the morning and shut at night. They have all day to go where they please. Im wondering why they seem to love perching on stuffed bears? I'll get a picture when i get the chance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to remove the nest box from the corner of your room. 
Having it can encourage your budgies to start laying eggs which is *not* something we want to have happen.

Additionally, please remove the mirror. 
Budgies should not have mirrors as they can become obsessed with them. 
Budgies will sometimes become obsessed with their reflection to the point they reguritate to their image incessantly and become malnourished. 
Mirrors can increase the birds' tendency to become aggressive and/or territorial.*


----------



## NewBudgieLover (Mar 2, 2021)

Cool! Your budgies look super cute! Did you get them from a breeder or a store like petco or petsmart?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


NewBudgieLover said:



Cool! Your budgies look super cute! Did you get them from a breeder or a store like petco or petsmart?

Click to expand...

Lily,
Keep in mind you should avoid getting budgies at big box pet stores. 
Rescuing budgies from an Animal Shelter or taking in budgies that need to be re-homed from someone who is unable to keep them is a better option. 
Big Box Pet Stores are the reason that birdy-mills stay in business. 

Please see the information in this link:
Why buy from a Reputable and Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store.*


----------



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

NewBudgieLover said:


> Cool! Your budgies look super cute! Did you get them from a breeder or a store like petco or petsmart?


Thank you. :biggrin1: kiwi seem to be a diva lol.I got both from the petsmart in TK.


----------



## Kaoss89 (Nov 21, 2020)

Two new babies, 1 male (zazu) and 1 female (Saphire)! And a new photo of blue and kiwi.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you just brought in new birds, they should be quarantined.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

They are so cute and adorable, i love their names too


----------

